# Arrow Hart Meter Socket



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Soooo... not worth it. Replace the whole can. Arrow-Hart meter sockets were discontinued around 91 or 92-ish.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Arrow-Hart's meter socket stuff all went to Murray (Seimens). If you're lucky, a search of Murray's online catalog might reveal your socket under the Murray brand name.


----------

